# ACA vs USCF categories



## matteo moller (Dec 13, 2004)

i'm moving to boulder in a month and have a question about categories. i'm a uscf cat 4, aca doesn't have cat 5 so would i still be a cat 4 or is aca3 corresponding to uscf4? any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

matteo moller said:


> i'm moving to boulder in a month and have a question about categories. i'm a uscf cat 4, aca doesn't have cat 5 so would i still be a cat 4 or is aca3 corresponding to uscf4? any help would be appreciated. thanks.


Welcome! You're _probably_ an ACA cat 4. The 4s go fast...and slow (what with no cat 5). Plus figure in the altitude adjustments and junk it's my recommendation that you hop in as a 4. What's the worst that can happen? You get a bunch of prize money and a quick upgrade? That's not so bad, eh?

Where you coming from? Did I read a past post correctly and you're from Mass/New England?


----------



## matteo moller (Dec 13, 2004)

JPRider14 said:


> Welcome! You're _probably_ an ACA cat 4. The 4s go fast...and slow (what with no cat 5). Plus figure in the altitude adjustments and junk it's my recommendation that you hop in as a 4. What's the worst that can happen? You get a bunch of prize money and a quick upgrade? That's not so bad, eh?
> 
> Where you coming from? Did I read a past post correctly and you're from Mass/New England?


cool, thanks. yeah with the altitude it's probably a very good thing to be a 4. i'm from new hampshire on the mass border, about as sea level as it gets. hope the change doesn't hurt too much. thanks for the info.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

they are the same across the board.
From what i hear a few ACA 3's and 4's will travel elsewhere to race and rack up points through USCF. Saying that its a little tougher here in CO. Good luck, see you out there.


----------

